# Dysthymia vs. Depression vs. Dysphoria



## HelpingHand

What's the difference?
I read the thread on page 2? about Dysthymia and Depression. So I got some info there. But what is dysphoria? How does one differentiate?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Dysphoria isn't a disorder - it simply means unhappiness. From the same root as Euphoria, meaning joy. It's a feeling, a mood, a symptom perhaps. Dysthmia and Depression are disorders or illnesses.


----------



## HelpingHand

Thank you for your reply.
Another question. 
Do you know of a link between hormone cycles and dysthmia or depression? I've heard it, but I can't remember where.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Definitely a link between hormones and mood, and between hormones and the neurotransmitters (serotonin, norepinephrine, dopamine) that are linked to conditions such as depression and anxiety disorders.


----------

